# Getting alot of Feedback through my Headset.



## doughboy256 (Nov 6, 2007)

So i just reinstalled Windows (XP PRO) and im getting alot of Feedback through my headset when i talk on the mic. Also people on Ventrilo can hear my music that is coming through my headphones. Im using RealTek Audio Sound drivers.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

double click on the Volume Control icon in the taskbar, go to Options > properties > playback and see that the microphone box is ticked, then exit that window and go to the microphone slider and mute or lower the volume of the microphone. feedback can be caused by having the mic playback volume too high.


----------



## doughboy256 (Nov 6, 2007)

zuluclayman said:


> double click on the Volume Control icon in the taskbar, go to Options > properties > playback and see that the microphone box is ticked, then exit that window and go to the microphone slider and mute or lower the volume of the microphone. feedback can be caused by having the mic playback volume too high.


There is no "Microphone" Option to tick off. Here is what is on my Playback list:

Master Volume
Wave
SW Synth
Front
Rear
Subwoofer
Center
Side
SPDIF
Front Green In
Line Volume
Front Pink In
Mic Volume
CD Volme
PC Beep


----------



## doughboy256 (Nov 6, 2007)

http://img247.imageshack.us/my.php?image=volume1nu0.jpg

http://img258.imageshack.us/my.php?image=volume2qo9.jpg

http://img515.imageshack.us/my.php?image=volume3rs8.jpg

Theres pictures of my Playback/Recording in Volume Options.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

It's a setting in the realtek manager. That's one of the things it will do, is cross talk between output and input channels. I'm not sure how it does it or how to undo it, but it comes in handy for recording what comes out of the speakers without a loopback cable 

on mic tab, put bth sliders at halfway, then same with overall system volume. That will remove the feedback.


----------



## doughboy256 (Nov 6, 2007)

Im not quite sure what you told me to do. but i tried what i thought you meant and that didnt work. Ive had this working before without trying what you said, i just cant remember how i did it.


----------



## doughboy256 (Nov 6, 2007)

Okay i can get the noise to stop going through my headphones but now when im using Ventrilo, any music coming from my Headphones is being played over my mic.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

doughboy256 said:


> Okay i can get the noise to stop going through my headphones but now when im using Ventrilo, any music coming from my Headphones is being played over my mic.


which realtek do you have? Must be different from mine. I don't have a ventrillo option


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

"Mic Volume" (as in your list in earlier post) is microphone volume. Where is your headset plugged in? if you have the mic (pink) plug in your front jack then turn down the "Front pink in". Also if you have another icon (blue with sorta dot in the middle with yellow lines either side - looks like a speaker) double click it and go to microphone tab and tick Noise suppression box.


----------



## Ordinator (Jan 4, 2009)

try to plug the misc in other port or check if it port is clean, some times a dirty port causes problems in mouses, miscs, keyboards, etc................!!


----------



## doughboy256 (Nov 6, 2007)

zuluclayman said:


> "Mic Volume" (as in your list in earlier post) is microphone volume. Where is your headset plugged in? if you have the mic (pink) plug in your front jack then turn down the "Front pink in". Also if you have another icon (blue with sorta dot in the middle with yellow lines either side - looks like a speaker) double click it and go to microphone tab and tick Noise suppression box.


My mic/headset (Mic is attatched to my Headset) is plugged into my KTM Switch which is plugged into the back of my computer. The KTM Switch isnt the problem as i have had this working with the same headset and driver before i just cannot remember how to fix this.
My Realtek is:

RealTek HD Audio Manager
Driver Version: 5.10.0.5628
Direct X 9.0
Audio Codec: ALC1200


----------



## doughboy256 (Nov 6, 2007)

magnethead said:


> which realtek do you have? Must be different from mine. I don't have a ventrillo option


Oh i didnt really read this right. My RealTek Drivers dont have a Ventrilo option, im just running the program and my music is being played through my headphones AND my mic, and im trying to stop it from playing through my mic.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

You mic line is picking up off your speaker line for some reason. Is headset 1/8" or USB (I've not heard the term KTM switch..unless you meant KVM)?

What do you have your device set up like in ventrillo?


----------



## doughboy256 (Nov 6, 2007)

magnethead said:


> You mic line is picking up off your speaker line for some reason. Is headset 1/8" or USB (I've not heard the term KTM switch..unless you meant KVM)?
> 
> What do you have your device set up like in ventrillo?


My headphones are 1/8" I guess because they are not USB.

Im using this switch:
http://ak.buy.com/db_assets/large_images/691/201642691.jpg
I can change between Headphones and Speakers just by switching the button.

I will post my Ventrilo setup but i also tested my problem with the windows Sound Recorder, it also was picking up sound made by my Headphones and played it over my microphone. So it must be a setting somewhere either in my driver or my regular volume settings, i just dont know what it is.

Heres the Ventrilo Setup:
http://img356.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ventsetup1pq0.jpg


----------



## doughboy256 (Nov 6, 2007)

Ill check back here in the morning.


----------



## Time2Kill (Jan 9, 2009)

doughboy,

I had a very similiar problem, and my solution so far was the following. Mute all incoming ports except the rear "pink in". Turn it down to half. Turn on +20db boost for that socket. Use the only recording level control operational to actually control how loud the input is from the mic... Let me know if that does what you need it to do...

Although, it's been a few days since you posted, so at this point I am thinking you gave up or fixed it yourself... Anyway, let me know..


----------



## doughboy256 (Nov 6, 2007)

Yeah i fixed it, I just went through everything individually and muted 1 thing at a time and unmuting if it didnt work. What i had to do was Mute my "Stereo Mix" In the Recording part of my Volume Control.


----------

